# What wuss would use one of these



## daedong

http://www.rei.com/product/722786



































Cos i do *Don't tell anyone...*


----------



## Melensdad

I no longer sleep in tents, on the ground, etc.  But when I did, I used a pad that was very similar to that one!!!

Those are great pads.  They roll up nicely, compress well and can easily be carried on a back pack.  In the old days (before my arthrits beat up my body prematurely) my favored mode of transportation was by foot with a back pack strapped on carrying in everything I needed.  The easiest way to enjoy any trip is to make sure you get a good night's sleep.  The self inflating pads were a nice way to get a reasonable amount of comfort.


----------



## DaveNay

Hell yeah I use one of those.  Mine is a Therm-a-rest.  After getting lightheaded blowing up an air mattress a couple times, the self inflating pad is fantastic.


----------



## California

daedong said:


> ... Cos i do *Don't tell anyone...*


Oh I won't tell. 

But inch and three quarters?  What's the world coming to???


----------



## Bobcat

Alright, I guess I have to confess. I'm the wuss...



			
				bobpierce said:
			
		

> daedong said:
> 
> 
> 
> All right we are a bunch of wusses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm probably a wuss, too! Dont tell anyone that I carry this inflatable pad...
> http://www.rei.com/product/722786
Click to expand...


----------



## DaveNay

California said:


> But inch and three quarters?  What's the world coming to???



So says the man *SLEEPING ON A WOODEN DECK*


----------



## Bobcat

California said:


> Oh I won't tell.
> 
> But inch and three quarters?  What's the world coming to???



I only camp in the winter. I need the insulation!


----------



## California

Hey back when I had a synthetic bag I didn't need no stinking mattress under it!     (But I don't sleep on snow.)

There was a one-room miner's cabin on the claim when my partner bought it.

About 1974 the FS forced us to take it down (our claim on the minerals doesn't include development rights) - so that's all that remains. That cooking table back by the tree rests on the shell of a cast iron cookstove.

Usually we put guests on the deck and sleep on the ground nearby but on that visit it was just me and older daughter, so we went first class and used the deck. But that is my original 1" Therm-a-rest. 

(Well actually I tend to stack a couple of them when I am going to sleep on the ground nowadays. Pure luxury!)


----------



## daedong

As most of you know I have done some  long camping trips  but I am a double  wuss . Not only do I use a self inflating mattress I never camp without taking 2 or 3 voltaren a day. I hate pain!


----------



## mak2

I aint trying to be a tough guy but I never use a pad.  I have owned a few and they even gave us one in the USMC.  After my first trip to the field I never bothered carrinng it again.  I always wake up off of it they seem to cause you to roll off of them.  Pine needles, leaves etc  seem to work much better for me.  Do "normal" people actually sleep on top of that thing all night.  Maybe I am just weird?


----------



## Bobcat

mak2 said:


> <snip>
> Do "normal" people actually sleep on top of that thing all night.  Maybe I am just weird?



YOU are a marine. 'nuff said.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I have one of those self inflating pads in my winter survival kit.  They do a great job insulating you from the snow.  As far as camping I like the thin 1/2" foam pad.  This at least keeps you from tearing you sleeping bag on rocks.  I dont like the self inflators for non winter camping.  They tend to get holes in them and deflate making them useless.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

But they are NO matress!


----------



## dzalphakilo

Best rest pad out there is the Paco pad. Found out about them some time ago when I was out west. As bombproof as you can get, but as the norm, the more nicer an item is, the more space and weight it takes.

I did use a 9oz ridge rest for a 2200 mile hike (under 100 days).

Like Bob, I don't sleep on the gound or in tents anymore, getting to old for that crap.

*Super Paco Pad*





 2" X 28" X 78" Firm Foam Waterproof and Self Inflating After you sleep one night on a Paco Pad, it is hard to imagine using anything else on the river. The problem is getting your friend to lend you one to test out. They are so handy to keep around the house even when you are not on the river. Many customers purchase them as spare bedding for their homes. Each Paco Pad has a water tight air valve that will allow you to roll it up and keep the air from getting inside. Therefore when you want to go to bed, simply press the side release buckles to release the straps, and open the valve. The Pad will inflate itself. It needs no extra air to make it work and a small puncture from a cactus needle or a valve left open will not affect a successful night of sleeping. The foam on the Small, Full, Guide, and Super is extra dense and firm. The density of the foam allows the pad to be rolled up many times without breaking down the foam inside. The Silverback is huge. It has 2 valves, and it has extra dense and extra soft foam. It is the feather bed of outdoor camping pads. Some customers prefer the silverback to their beds at home. Paco Pads provide extra safety on rafts by padding those hard spots where passengers may hit or get pinched when in the middle of a rapid. They provide insulation to coolers. Most of our customers prefer to leave their pads unrolled on the boat during the day, so they can lounge on top of coolers and boxes while riding on the boat. Read more about Paco Pads, how good they are, and who uses them.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Certainly not to say that using a mattress is unacceptable but, it's like needing to take along a generator for your blow dryer....


----------



## bczoom

California said:


> What's the world coming to???





DaveNay said:


> So says the man *SLEEPING ON A WOODEN DECK*





California said:


> Usually we put guests on the deck and sleep on the ground nearby but on that visit *it was just me and older daughter*, so we went first class and used the deck.



OK CA, you justified using the deck but you ARE using a PINK sleeping bag.


----------



## California

bczoom said:


> OK CA, you justified using the deck but you ARE using a PINK sleeping bag.


Why does that bother you? 

Its origin was the St Vincent de Paul thrift store and it had a Police Evidence tag. I hope it was recovered stolen property and not the scene of some gruesome event. It went to the coin laundry for a cycle in the big washer before I put I into service. I don't believe in ghosts - or have any concern for others' stereotypes.


----------



## bczoom

California said:


> Why does that bother you?


It doesn't.  I'm just messing with you (like I do Bob with his pink rifle).


----------



## Bobcat

bczoom said:


> It doesn't.  I'm just messing with you (like I do Bob with his pink rifle).




Yeah, well you're wrong anyway. The bag on the left appears to be 'strawberry' and the bag on the right is clearly 'fuscia'!


----------



## elsmitro

dzalphakilo said:


> Best rest pad out there is the Paco pad.URL]



Those are all to big for daedong, his link is to a 48 incher. (it's so tiny it's cute, ahhh)



bobpierce said:


> Yeah, well you're wrong anyway. The bag on the left appears to be 'strawberry' and the bag on the right is clearly 'fuscia'!



Fur Shur!


----------



## Wayne

I own three.  I bought the original one for backpacking and snow camping.  It totally insulates you from the snow, which tends to suck the heat out of the bottom of the sleeping bag.  You can actually blow more air into the pad to increass the loft slightly. So it may not be a wuss that uses it, but an idiot like me, that actually goes camping in the snow.


----------



## American Woman

Well....redneck is a redneck and rednecks don't own a mattress for camping.....But, I have one, and we sleep real close....


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I gotta admit, back in the days when I used to go camping and backpacking, I sure as hell used a matress pad.  I used 1" foam pads all the way up to the super dooper thermarest 3" pads.  They were bulky and a pain to carry but oh so nice to lay on.  

These days, I must admit that roughing it means staying at Motel 6.     

My son, who still goes camping with the grandkids says he has a new pad that is something like an airbed with down filling.  He says it is the most comfortable thing he has ever slept on.  Almost as good as his Tempurpedic matress at home.


----------



## RecycleLover

If these things are anything like the crappy air mattresses I know I would wake up on the ground anyway with my 235 pd frame so why waste the money.


----------

